# Cydectin dosage



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi everyone, just popped in for a second to ask if anyone knows the dosage for Cydectin? I had it written down and must have thrown the paper away LOL We are going to worm in a short bit after I get a few other things done, so I don't have time to search for it.

Thanks!


----------



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

Are you talking about the pour-on or injectable?
We use the pour-on. We give goats 50-100lbs 5cc and goats over 100 lbs 7 cc, and if we have a giant buck he will get a little more.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Bailey! Yep we finally got the pour on we were using Quest Plus, but decided to alternate a bit, and we've never used Cydectin except for once when I bought some from a breeder friend.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I have it written down as 1cc per 22 lbs orally for the injectible.


----------



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

> Thanks Bailey! Yep we finally got the pour on we were using Quest Plus, but decided to alternate a bit, and we've never used Cydectin except for once when I bought some from a breeder friend.


Your welcome :thumb: Some people say double the dose recommended for cattle, but this dosage has always worked for us. Cydectin works great in our area, we have never had problems with it. Just remember, IT STAINS EVERYTHING!


----------

